# Erzwungener Zeilenumbruch in einer Tabellenspalte



## BenoX (2. November 2004)

Hi, ich hab nen Problem.  Ich hab eine Tabelle die Werte aus einer MySQL Tabelle ausgibt.
Die Tabelle ist 930px Breit, du einzelnen Spalten hab ich mit % definiert also z.b. width=\"8%\"  wenn aber nun Daten ausgelesen werden die größer bzw. länger als die Spalte sind verformt dass das ganze Layout. Kann ich einen Zeilenumbruch erzwingen auch wenn in nem Wort ist?

z.B.

Hallodudawiegehtsblahblah

Wenn dort stehen würde

Hallo du da wie gehts blah blah   würd er die Zeilenumbrüche ja machen, aber geht das auch in nem Wort also z.b.

Hallodud
awiegeht
sblahbla
h

?

oder zumindest das er das Wort einfach beendet nach 6 Zeichen z,B und dann z.B. "..." hinter setzt?  :

"Hallod ..."

Aber ich glaub das würd eher in PHP gehen :S


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2004)

Schau dir mal in PHP *wordwrap()* und *substr()* an


----------



## BenoX (3. November 2004)

werd ich machen thx schonmal.


----------



## BenoX (3. November 2004)

alles klar substr() hat mir geholfen, nur such ich noch verzweifelt nach nem befel der prüft wie lang ein text ist  z.b. "hallo"  und das ergebniss als Zahl ausbit also in diesen Fall 5


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2004)

z.B. *echo strlen('hallo');* ?


----------

